# Free cell phones and service for people on welfare, SSI etc



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

Just got home from a detail and watching the news before bed. I just saw an add on TV for Safe Link Wireless which offers free cell phones and free service to people on welfare, SSI, etc. You have to be FUCKING SHITTING ME. This is priceless now every lazy fuck, junkie and shitbag on SSI etc can get more free shit on our dime. After almost falling over I thought what will these shitbags do with their new cell phones when they go to court? No cell phones in the court house! The following is a quote from the website. :fu2:"SafeLink Wireless is a government supported program that provides a free cell phone and airtime each month for income-eligible customers" :fu2: 

Here is a link to the website. https://www.safelinkwireless.com/EnrollmentPublic/home.aspx
What's next HD flat screen TVs for criminals in jail????....P:P: Just in time for the big game.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm speechless.
Truly disgusting.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"Yo, where you at?"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Major Sir.

You may have missed it but they already get the free flat screene HD TV's in jail! I can also tell you that this is not unusual at all! When you figure that these same people get free satalite TV, heat, electric, and at least redused rent! It is just how they roll!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

It's only going to get worse during the next 4 years.

When the people riding in the cart outweigh the capability of those pulling it, the cart starts rolling backwards.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wonder if Cato the Younger felt like this.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My wife and I saw the same add this evening while preparing dinner. When my lib-leaning wife beat me to commenting on how messed up it was, I almost fell off my chair.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> my lib-leaning wife


:argue:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> :argue:


I love her, and she didn't drink the Obama Kool-aid, so she's coming around, primarily because of last year's tax return. I'm proud of her. Work in progress.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It would be one thing if it was 911 only but no!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

They should only be allowed to speed dial a job search center. Better yet, to be told were to perform community service to earn my tax paid benefits.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> My wife and I saw the same add this evening while preparing dinner. When my lib-leaning wife beat me to commenting on how messed up it was, I almost fell off my chair.


Obie, I feel your pain mine is the same way. Makes for some lets say interesting conversations though doesnt it?


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

rg1283 said:


> It would be one thing if it was 911 only but no!


After I posted this I was thinking the same thing. If I remember correctly isn't there is already a program which is usually run by the domestic violence unit where you can donate old cell phones for victims/people who don't have a phone so they can call 911. I believe the FCC mandated that all cell carriers allow 911 calls to be conected regardless if the phone has service. The fed and state govts are so concerned with their budgets yet continue cutting cops and fire but still seem to find money to fund these bullshit programs, go figure.

Maybe we should all sell our houses, quit our jobs, go on sec. 8, collect welfare, :alcoholi: join the local wine tasting comitee in the projects and get free shit! hone:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

All I would need would be a gun, and an alarm system, and Clint Eastwood to live in the projects


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I refuse to read this article because it's just going to piss me off. :BM:


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

It doesn't pay to work anymore. Those who chose to milk the system and mooch from the rest of us, get better health insurance benefits, a monthly pay check, and eat better than the working class. Its absolutely ridiculous. I was in the supermarket a couple of weeks ago, and I watched a woman purchase two cases of soda, donuts, potato chips and several packs of cigarettes using an EBT card. I was horrified and disgusted knowing that this was all on my dime. Unbelievable! There's no incentive to work anymore in this country.......why bother?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

When I first saw a women purchasing cigarettes with an EBT card I was 19, and in line at CVS. I yelled I said, I just got my pay check, and a good portion of it went for you to buy your cigarettes, I yelled get a job!!!!!!! and walked out. I was astounded. Apparently they get about $10 a month for cash on the card. Which is supposed to be used for things like diapers and baby bottles. There are 3 kinds of people who are on SSI (as an example)

1. The obviously disabled
2. The people who utilize it to get back on their feet again (AKA the 18 something college crowd)-This is very rare
3. The people who waste time and do nothing all day who are "ill" and buy cigarettes with an EBT card!

The Left wing people think I belong in Bridgewater State Hospital, I think the same of them.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sarge31 said:


> I watched a woman purchase two cases of soda, donuts, potato chips


If you had waited for her to get cashed out and then grabbed a soda and some chips. Would that be theft? (that was meant sarcastically)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

They get alot more then 10 bucks cash on the card, more like 150-300 depending on how many chillens they has.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Bottom line is, the only reason we have any sort of welfare programs is to siphon money from the working public and put it in the hands of the least intelligent segment of society. These are the people who are easiest to manipulate with propaganda (advertising) and convince to hand over their discretionary funds to the corporations that own our political systems.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I remember trying so hard to save money to buy my first house. I was working two jobs and when I would go to visit my mom, her neighbors, a couple of girls I went to HS with, were sitting their fat butts outside, smoking cigarettes and God knows what else. And of course kept getting pregnant with their umteenth child. It pissed me off then and it pisses me off now!

For those that truly need it I can understand...believe me I know people that have used it, but GOT OFF of it and got to doing what they needed to do to take care of their family themselves. However giving cell phones to people on welfare is utterly ridiculous!!!! You want a cell phone, get a job and pay for it yourself AFTER you take care of your responsibilities first (i.e. children, rent/mortgage, bills, etc.)


----------



## inthenameofthelaw (Jun 23, 2009)

virtually all the patrolmens unions backed both Deval and Obama. And they always back the liberal politician. Then we complain that our tax dollars are spent to give scum free phones, free money, free luxuries to the people who break the law. 
Stop following the union when they tell you to vote for Kennedy, Kerry, Obama, Patrick etc...


----------

